# Keeping the zaratsu polishing flawless



## nb617

Is anyone obsessed with avoiding scratches on the zaratsu polsihed case?

I have a sbga387, and the 44gs case lugs are gorgeous but scratch magnets. Anyone have tips to avoid them, get rid of them, or do we just all love with them?

It's funny, my oyster perpetual olive dial is covered in scratches, don't really seem to care, maybe because Rolex doesn't pride themselves in case finishing like GS does

I bought some cape cod cloths, worked on the Rolex a little bit but have yet to touch the GS

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RabiesVax

I was never very successful at preserving those surfaces on the 44GS scratch free (even trying to be careful). However, I once read that someone had great luck 1) being very careful never to let the surfaces contact anything 2) only cleaning it very infrequently/ as needed and 3) using a light mist to moisten the surface, then blot/dab drying lightly. Obviously he had some very nice/ new looking zaratsu pictures to prove it but it just seemed like too much work for me. 

I would be hesitant to use the cape cod on zaratsu but then again, I have never tried it. I decided to wear mine as normal and eventually let GS repolish to their standard at a future service! Much less stress and much more daily enjoyment not worrying so much.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Personally I just live with it. Right now zaratsu can only be redone in Japan. Once I was going to purchase a grand seiko that had some obvious refinishing needs. The cost to re do the case and bracelet Was going to be about $700. That did not include servicing the auto movement if that was necessary. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Be very careful or accept the fact that if scratched it will have to go back to Japan for correction. 

Maybe wrap it plastic.......?

Just part of wearing a watch, IMHO.


----------



## dayandnight

Just let it be or you will always have to act a certain way every time to avoid scratches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

This?


----------



## CFK-OB

I was obsessed about it when I got my hi-beat diver. I was so careful it was just ridiculous. I was always of the opinion that I'd get it redone every three years when I sent it in for a service.

Then one of the members here said one of the amazing things about the zaratsu polishing is that the sharpness of it remains even when it gets scratched up. That relaxed me about it and gradually the watch started to pick up scratches and I became less obsessed by them and started to enjoy wearing it a lot more.

Now it's full of scratches, but it still looks amazing. I think I'll still get it redone, but I'll probably push it out to five years rather than three because the scratches just aren't bothering me at all.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JFerraro819

i dont really do anything that would cause case scratching. it doesn't seem extremely easy to scratch


----------



## T1meout

Guilty as charged!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/gs-model-has-nicest-case-finish-4788189-2.html#post47011307


RabiesVax said:


> I was never very successful at preserving those surfaces on the 44GS scratch free (even trying to be careful). However, I once read that someone had great luck 1) being very careful never to let the surfaces contact anything 2) only cleaning it very infrequently/ as needed and 3) using a light mist to moisten the surface, then blot/dab drying lightly. Obviously he had some very nice/ new looking zaratsu pictures to prove it but it just seemed like too much work for me.
> 
> I would be hesitant to use the cape cod on zaratsu but then again, I have never tried it. I decided to wear mine as normal and eventually let GS repolish to their standard at a future service! Much less stress and much more daily enjoyment not worrying so much.


----------



## whineboy

Just a reminder regarding zaratsu polishing - according to Grand Seiko, the word's derived from the brand of German polishing machine they used to use - Sallaz.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/au-en/special/9f9s9stories/vol2/2/

I've also heard it called 'black polishing' and 'tin polishing'. I expect this can be done by hand or with other machines too. Not sure if it's how samurai swords are finished.

Whatever you call it, it's remarkable.


----------



## bluedialer

Cant avoid scratches if you wear it around, but just be very careful what it touches while it's on your wrist. Try to only let it rub against cotton or other non abrasive type clothing material. When you dry or wipe it, use cotton or microfiber that is clean and hopefully has no micro dirt or grit in it, and do not wipe excessively hard.

And for the love of all that is pure and kind, keep that damn abrasive Cape cod cloth away from it!


----------



## Watch19

The Cape Cod cloth does a decent job on a watch surface with a brushed finish, but definitely not for a a mirror finish.
Reminds me of my time in college. A sorority has having a car wash fund raiser and the girls were nice. I got in line with my Camaro and was ready to pay when I noticed they were using Comet on everything.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Watch19 said:


> The Cape Cod cloth does a decent job on a watch surface with a brushed finish, but definitely not for a a mirror finish.
> Reminds me of my time in college. A sorority has having a car wash fund raiser and the girls were nice. I got in line with my Camaro and was ready to pay when I noticed they were using Comet on everything.


Hahaha That made me laugh. Are you serious? When I read sorority and car wash, I assumed this was going to be something from the Penthouse pages, but this is even better.


----------



## Rodentman

The Cape Cod will "brighten" brushed surfaces although I doubt it would make them "polished" despite what you may read on the Day Care Site. A light rub with a Cape Cod won't harm anything, just be sure to use a clean part of the cloth. I give the polished surfaces of my watches a few quick wipes with no ill effects. Just don't try to restore polish to a badly scratched surface with a lot of rubbing. Resistance is feudal.


----------



## RPF

That's why they make it out of untreated steel, so it can be refinished come watch spa time.


----------



## PANICiii

Just take care of it and it will stay flawless longer (or almost flawless). Most of the GS I bought new didn't stay flawless more than a week, and I consider myself very cautious with my watches. The watch will still be as nice, but they are not 'brand new' anymore lol. Impossible to do if you want to wear it.

And personnally I would never try to polish it myself.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Check these guys out for seiko refinishing


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuRcXzrHmj-/

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrese

whineboy said:


> Just a reminder regarding zaratsu polishing - according to Grand Seiko, the word's derived from the brand of German polishing machine they used to use - Sallaz.
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/au-en/special/9f9s9stories/vol2/2/
> 
> I've also heard it called 'black polishing' and 'tin polishing'. I expect this can be done by hand or with other machines too. Not sure if it's how samurai swords are finished.
> 
> Whatever you call it, it's remarkable.


Japanese sword polishing is nothing like Zaratsu polishing, nothing. Lazy watch journalists say silly things like that. Only similarity is that steel is involved, it largely happens in Japan, and it's done carefully.


----------



## DustinS

All honesty while I have plenty of scratches on my watches, in most lighting from a distance, it still looks glorious. The polish still looks outstanding even well scratched. That said, I'd love it if I didn't have any.


----------



## ahonobaka

CFK-OB said:


> I was obsessed about it when I got my hi-beat diver. I was so careful it was just ridiculous. I was always of the opinion that I'd get it redone every three years when I sent it in for a service.


Pictures please! Also, may be time to revive the "worn GS" thread...Will have to dig it up!


----------



## mato123

Don't forget that polishing = removing metal. I had one of my watches polished by Omega during full service. They did a great job but 1) the watch lasted like new only for couple of months 2) I later realized that small arrows in bracelet links, indicating direction in which the pin should be removed, are almost gone. One more polishing job and they would be gone completely. I know I am not going to get any of my watches polished anymore. And I certainly wouldn't polish them on my own.


----------



## whineboy

jandrese said:


> Japanese sword polishing is nothing like Zaratsu polishing, nothing. Lazy watch journalists say silly things like that. Only similarity is that steel is involved, it largely happens in Japan, and it's done carefully.


Agree, agree. Samurai swords were made 100's (1000's?) of years ago, I don't think they had German polishing machines back then  .


----------



## bluedialer

Blasphemy! Grand Seiko are Katana! They're forged, folded/layered, and hammered, and all that stuff too. By a lone Japanese Shogunate Grand Master Swordsmith who works at the foot of Himeji Castle.


----------



## amg786

It’s inevitable- wear a long sleeve shirt to at least minimize scratches for the Gollum precious pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

mato123 said:


> Don't forget that polishing = removing metal. I had one of my watches polished by Omega during full service. They did a great job but 1) the watch lasted like new only for couple of months 2) I later realized that small arrows in bracelet links, indicating direction in which the pin should be removed, are almost gone. One more polishing job and they would be gone completely. I know I am not going to get any of my watches polished anymore. And I certainly wouldn't polish them on my own.


Usually, watches don't get scratches on the inside of the bracelet. Why would Omega's service need to polish the underside of the bracelet so heavily?


----------



## mato123

Watch19 said:


> Usually, watches don't get scratches on the inside of the bracelet. Why would Omega's service need to polish the underside of the bracelet so heavily?


Actually the bracelet wasn't scratch on the inside at all. I have no idea why they decided to polish it. I am guessing whoever did the job just routinely followed some kind of procedure that requires polishing from both sides. But I don't thing it was overdone. Those arrows are very delicately engraved it doesn't require much to polish them out.


----------



## TellingTime

Why can't you polish your own watch? I haven't had the need to but seems like it could be done rather easily. I'm not suggesting using a wheel, but can't you use cloths? You polish all your other items that need it.


----------



## T1meout

Say what?:roll: If you didn't already have that high a post count I would have sworn you were speedposting. But I guess it's due to ignorance.


TellingTime said:


> Why can't you polish your own watch? I haven't had the need to but seems like it could be done rather easily. I'm not suggesting using a wheel, but can't you use cloths? You polish all your other items that need it.


----------



## TellingTime

T1meout said:


> Say what?:roll: If you didn't already have that high a post count I would have sworn you were speedposting. But I guess it's due to ignorance.


LOL. Ignorance you say? Probably so. Being a watch polishing expert is setting the bar really high of course :roll: Obviously, I'm not talking about mirror/zaratsu finish. But what about brushed? They do sell kits for it.

Or do you have to go to watch polishing school?

**Edit: I guess my question is about a silly as asking "would you consider a GS" in a GS forum. :-d -- Nah, I just come here to hear your polishing wisdom**


----------



## mato123

TellingTime said:


> Why can't you polish your own watch? I haven't had the need to but seems like it could be done rather easily. I'm not suggesting using a wheel, but can't you use cloths? You polish all your other items that need it.


Because if you don't have skills and you do it too often your watch will soon look like the ones on the left:


----------



## TellingTime

mato123 said:


> Because if you don't have skills and you do it too often your watch will soon look like the ones on the left:
> 
> View attachment 13933221
> 
> 
> View attachment 13933227


Those look like some extreme examples. Also guessing it was motorized. I'm more thinking if anyone had worked on fine scratches with cloths. Or tried any of those kits they sell online for it?

Guess I'll buy a cheap SS bracelet to practice on and see for myself.


----------



## obomomomo

TellingTime said:


> Those look like some extreme examples. Also guessing it was motorized. I'm more thinking if anyone had worked on fine scratches with cloths. Or tried any of those kits they sell online for it?
> 
> Guess I'll buy a cheap SS bracelet to practice on and see for myself.


Even if you don't take it to extremes like those pictures, most DIY amatuer polishing compounds contain abrasives that are not fine enough meaning they will leave fine microscratch marks, nothing like the original polish. After you try polishing, test the result by shining a good bright LED flashlight on it at an angle and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## RPF

TellingTime said:


> Those look like some extreme examples. Also guessing it was motorized. I'm more thinking if anyone had worked on fine scratches with cloths. Or tried any of those kits they sell online for it?
> 
> Guess I'll buy a cheap SS bracelet to practice on and see for myself.


It's hard. Otherwise we wont need watchmakers and nice steel watches shouldn't cost so much.

It's easy to get a mirror finish to 90 percent but a brushed finish is really quite hard because there is such a huge variance.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mato123

Most difficult part IMO is to keep sharp edges between brushed and polished surfaces. I can't even imagine how can you polish 44GS case at home without ruining it.


----------



## T1meout

TellingTime said:


> LOL. Ignorance you say? Probably so. Being a watch polishing expert is setting the bar really high of course :roll: Obviously, I'm not talking about mirror/zaratsu finish. But what about brushed? They do sell kits for it.
> 
> Or do you have to go to watch polishing school?
> 
> **Edit: I guess my question is about a silly as asking "would you consider a GS" in a GS forum. :-d -- Nah, I just come here to hear your polishing wisdom**


Because if you attempt to do it yourself without the proper knowledge, skill and tools you'll end up ruining that signature zaratsu polishing. That mirror finishing is a signature feature of GS. It's what the coronet is to Rolex.


----------



## bluedialer

TellingTime said:


> LOL. Ignorance you say? Probably so. Being a watch polishing expert is setting the bar really high of course :roll: Obviously, I'm not talking about mirror/zaratsu finish. But what about brushed? They do sell kits for it.
> 
> Or do you have to go to watch polishing school?


Brushing is not polishing. The two terms shouldn't be used interchangeably. And refinishing a brushed surface has really nothing to do with this thread.
Being that the topic of this thread is zaratsu polishing, it was not obvious you were not talking about zaratsu.


----------



## TellingTime

bluedialer said:


> Brushing is not polishing. The two terms shouldn't be used interchangeably. And refinishing a brushed surface has really nothing to do with this thread.
> Being that the topic of this thread is zaratsu polishing, it was not obvious you were not talking about zaratsu.


They both are involved in removing scratches. It shouldn't have been an offensive question imo.


----------



## Tseg

Don't ever touch it with a Cape Cod cloth. Those beautiful flat slabs will start to look like carnival mirrors. Just pay the extra few hundred dollars every 5-10 years for a Japanese touch-up when you get it serviced.


----------



## Watch19

Beware,
If you screw up your watch badly enough in your attempt to "polish" it, even the factory may not be able to refinish it like new.


----------



## MLJinAK

First few months, I was paranoid about it. Then I forgot about it. Then I noticed a bunch of scratches... 

Oh well, just another 2 years until servicing where it'll get all shiny and new again. 

I stopped worrying about it. But it's still on my mind


----------



## TellingTime

Anybody know how much a replacement bracelet costs?


----------



## whineboy

TellingTime said:


> Anybody know how much a replacement bracelet costs?


I assume you are talking about a genuine Grand Seiko bracelet? They don't come cheap - Seiya charges $1000 for the three-link, $1200 for the bead of rice, five link is not shown. I am not sure how he handles the different end links needed for the watches listed (SBGx35 diameter is 37 mm, I recall SBGRx61 is 39 mm, for example).

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/others/bracelets

I suppose you could downgrade to a pedestrian Seiko bracelet, assuming the end links work, but I think you would not be doing justice to the watch.

This makes me realize my $600 Damasko bracelet was a bargain.


----------



## TellingTime

whineboy said:


> I assume you are talking about a genuine Grand Seiko bracelet? They don't come cheap - Seiya charges $1000 for the three-link, $1200 for the bead of rice, five link is not shown. I am not sure how he handles the different end links needed for the watches listed (SBGx35 diameter is 37 mm, I recall SBGRx61 is 39 mm, for example).
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/others/bracelets
> 
> I suppose you could downgrade to a pedestrian Seiko bracelet, assuming the end links work, but I think you would not be doing justice to the watch.
> 
> This makes me realize my $600 Damasko bracelet was a bargain.


Thanks for the info. I hate to see what they would want for a TI bracelet.


----------

